# comment lire les videos ".avi" ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Octobre 2000)

Bonjour,
quicktime ne peut pas lire les videos "avi"
Avec quel logiciel puis-je les lire? 
merci!


----------



## JackSim (19 Octobre 2000)

Windows Media Player de Microsoft est capable de lire les .avi. http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/en/download/macintosh.asp 


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## bengilli (19 Octobre 2000)

Quicktime "lit" les vidéos en .avi ... (ma version : QT Pro 4.1.1) 

------------------
Macintosh way of life...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Octobre 2000)

QuickTime (QT) lit certains ".avi".

Malheureusement, le format de fichier ne specifie pas les codec (COmpresseur - DECompresseur) - 1 pour l'image et 1 pour le son - utilises par le createur du fichier.

Donc certain ".avi" sont visibles et audible car les decompresseurs correspondant sont present dans QT.
Ils ne le sont pas tous.

Il en va de meme pour QT, c'est pour cela que certains ".mov" (type de fichier de QT) necessite une certaine version.
Par exemple, certaine bandes annonces de films utilise le codec Sorenson, qui n'est present dans QT que depuis la version 4.

Pour parler de l'avenir, j'ai cru comprendre que le MPEG 4 etait un format de fichier (de ca je suis sur;-) mais n'imposait pas un codec particulier.

Donc que des fichiers MPEG 4 pourront etre compresses avec des codec differents.
Quelq'un peut confirmer/infirmer ?


----------



## PowerMike (19 Octobre 2000)

Certains Codecs peuvent etre téléchargés sur le site d'Apple : Indeo 3...5.
Ca permet de lire une plus grande variété de .avi


----------

